# Canon IP4200 Print head jam



## Pirate1207

hi guru, i would like to ask what would i do with my canon ip4200. When i turn it on the led light (green and orangle) blink alternately. It display error number 6500. I notice also that when i turn it on the printer head didn't move form right to left since that will happen when you turn on the printer. I thin that is called initialization. Pleas help me, i tried to move the printer head by hand but it is jam. i can not move it and if i forced it, i'm afraid it could damage other parts inside.


----------



## alexagoin

Remove your print cartridge and initialize your entire printer if your printer initialized well without cartridge than problem must be with your cartridge. You should change it or repair it to make printer on.


----------



## Pirate1207

Thank you for the reply sir. You mean the 5 cartridges, i will remove it? even it was turn off i can not move the printer head from left to right to vice versa. For now the position of the printer head is on the right side. I try to move it manually but i can not. I am looking for a step by step procedure on how to remove the printer head. Since there are a lot of gear, spring and screw to remove.


----------

